# In a killer mood!



## Steve215 (May 25, 2005)

Well, just six months ago my SA was insane. According to my doctor it would take at least a year before I would see much progress at all. I was put on a lot of meds and saw him twice a week. Well, soon I found out he was worthless. My SA was a 10. (10 being worst possible)

Roughly two months after that I decided I would kick SA's butt on my own. I've gone from being in my room nearly 24/7 to getting enrolled in college and having a job interview. I also would rate my SA at about a 6. It feels insanly good getting my life somewhat put back together! 

To anyone reading this who thinks things will never get better don't give up. I thought I would never get better and now its at least much more easier to handle what would have been impossible tasks. I know, that sounds cheesy as hell but seriously you may never be cured of SA but it will get better!  :banana 

BTW, don't take this as a post saying get rid of your doctor and meds. I'm sure theres good doctors out there, just so happend to be for me dealing with SA myself was most beneficial.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

sgr215 said:


> Well, just six months ago my SA was insane. According to my doctor it would take at least a year before I would see much progress at all. I was put on a lot of meds and saw him twice a week. Well, soon I found out he was worthless. My SA was a 10. (10 being worst possible)
> 
> Roughly two months after that I decided I would kick SA's butt on my own. I've gone from being in my room nearly 24/7 to getting enrolled in college and having a job interview. I also would rate my SA at about a 6. It feels insanly good getting my life somewhat put back together!
> 
> ...


thats inspiring good for u


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

wow....im impressed....good job...


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

Way to go! :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! :yay That's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:boogie It's excellent to see that you're making progress. I am in a similar situation, I have just got a job after staying in my basement most of my life. Looking back at what I once was and seeing the possibilities ahead is such a great feeling.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

That's really good to hear.  I'm glad your life is getting back together. I didn't have much luck with doctors and medications either. They were useless to me. 

I do have hope for the future. I like to think the worst is over.


----------



## Quiet_girl (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats awesome :banana and thanks for the encouragment


----------



## Gemini (Jun 17, 2005)

This is great !!! keep it up sgr215...

I can share some of my experiences to kick the SA's butt on my own . 
3 years back I realised i had an general anxiety / Social anxiety. However my work is so hectic & Mobile job , i could not find right therapist for my timings. So i decided to do fear the fear my own .

I was afaraid to go to shopping mall , fear to use public rest room . scared to call my friends . afraid to open my email box . worrying for every thing 24/7 . no dare to make eye contact. always thinking i am inferior & all other preson in this universe are superior than me. constant fear of Judge by some one. beating my self for any simple failure , mistake or critism. I can never say no to my friends. I can not ask , what i want. i am ready to do anything to get approval from others. when ever i was in stressed , i used smoke cigarates to get relaxation . My heart beat races up , if my telephone start ringing. i used to thing i am a worthless person & has value in life. list goes on...

I bought few self Help books on Anxiety/ Social anxiety to learn more about SA. reasons for SA & variuos tools & techniques available to fix the problem . I made step by step detail one year plan to implement the same . every day i commited one hour for this activity . I was confident that ,i will win this battle on SA. 

some of the tools helped me a lot to reduced SA are 
01) Deep breathing 
02) Exposure 
03) Visualization
04) Meditation 
05) Progressive Muscle relaxation
05) Writting Journal every day ( Daily mood log) 
07) Cost - benifit analysis on my should inventory . 
& many more techniques . 
I ensured that i spent atleast one hour dedicated on above tools / techniques every day for one year . 

Result :3 years after my decision to kick the SA , i am much much better than what i was 3years back . i am new man now . My dedicated effort gave rich dividend. i can talk confortably to any one . i can go to shopping mall , i can give nice presentation , i can chat with my friends , i no more consider my worthiness is at stakes , if i get criticised or rejected or failure . every day i wrote positive affirmation 3 times (after break fast , lunch , dinner ) . every day i do visualization , meditation makes more realxing. i can say no to my friends . i can go deeper inside me & get purpose & meaning to life . i can accept me for my mistakes , failures with out beating my self. I changed 2 jobs in last 3 years . my salary is more than doubled in 3 years !!! I quit smoking. 

However , few more areas , i still needs to improve. i some times little bit hesitate to talk to females. i get anxiety , if many issues i need to resolve at a time ( prioritizing the work) . I need to more proactive & assertive . 

I bought a book last month to work on the above issues. & Put december 2005 is the target to achive my goal of Anxiety / SA free man .


----------

